# Beer of Choice when Manning The Smoker?



## jwg299 (Feb 6, 2015)

I like Shocktop Honeycrisp Ale

A friend brought it to me in June when it was hot and was cooking 50 chicken halves.

Boy it hit the spot and I gave him a whole chicken!













shocktop honeycrisp.jpg



__ jwg299
__ Feb 6, 2015


----------



## bear55 (Feb 6, 2015)

I am a vodka tonic man, when I do drink beer it is regular Coors.

Richard


----------



## alelover (Feb 6, 2015)

Lagunitas Sumpin Sumpin


----------



## timberjet (Feb 6, 2015)

pbr1.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jul 14, 2010


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 6, 2015)

Cheap.

T


----------



## thomas phillips (Feb 6, 2015)

Straight Bourbon for me, I sip on it a long time through out the smoke, with a few beers in between. I'm cheap I drink Natural Light, makes up the price difference for the good bourbon (Jack).....


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 6, 2015)

If I am drinking it will usually be a Fat Tire.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 6, 2015)

I am also a good Bourbon  man and if I do drink beer it would be anything other than light beer.  Moosehead, Pabst, Budweiser, Craft Beers, etc.

In my honest opinion I think that this light beer craze was a brilliant marketing ploy by the major breweries. 

Somehow they convinced the general public that watered down beer sold at a premium price was the way to go.

Happy smoking all,  John


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

Use to be a beer and bourbon drinker,   just coffee and ice tea for me now

Gary


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 6, 2015)

BandCollector said:


> In my honest opinion I think that this light beer craze was a brilliant marketing ploy by the major breweries.
> 
> Somehow they convinced the general public that watered down beer sold at a premium price was the way to go.
> 
> Happy smoking all,  John


Well, I'm shocked, and to think I pay $18.00 for a 30 pack.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






T


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Well, I'm shocked, and to think I pay $18.00 for a 30 pack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## rfhd69 (Feb 6, 2015)

Coors light and Laurelwood Workhorse IPA ! (local brewery)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 6, 2015)

Click to enlarge













Trash Can 006.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Mar 14, 2014


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 6, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Click to enlarge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go again with that Chinese beer!

Lol!!!


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 6, 2015)

timberjet said:


> pbr1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my go to beer as well...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 6, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Click to enlarge
> ...



LOL...  did they (the Chinese) take over PA. ??    :biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2015)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 6, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> That's my go to beer as well...



What no Primo? Primo isn't very Primo in my book, lol!


----------



## red dog (Feb 6, 2015)

Cold beer. Henry's Woodland Pass for everyday drinking.


----------



## culturedhick (Feb 6, 2015)

I love good porters and stouts, but when the smoke is rolling, its Milwaukees Best Light for me.

Alan


----------



## voodoochile (Feb 6, 2015)

Bud Select here


----------



## seenred (Feb 6, 2015)

images.jpg



__ seenred
__ Oct 10, 2014






Andele'  Andele'  Arriba Eeehah!!

Red


----------



## shaggy91954 (Feb 6, 2015)

If it ain't Bud it ain't beer...................unless it's Mexican beer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  After the first 12 pack does it even matter?????  How many can you drink in the time it takes to smoke a brisket or a butt????


----------



## rpcookin (Feb 6, 2015)

Used to be Buffalo Gold, the first micro brew I ever tried, some 23 years ago.  Unfortunately, Coors apparently bought them out sometime in the last 5 years and ruined it, just like they do with all of their beers.  This summer I'll be looking for a replacement.  Fat Tire is a bit heavy for me in the heat of summer.  Breckenridge Brewery makes a summer seasonal called Summerbright, but I doubt that I'll be able to find it out here in farm country.  I may have to make the 125 mile run to Denver and bring home a couple of cases, if I can find that much.  I know that the liquor store that I shopped at for 30 years can probably get it for me if I put in an order.


----------



## jraiona (Feb 6, 2015)

I like bourbon, my favorite being Basil Hayden, and my favorite beer is Stella Artois.


----------



## shaggy91954 (Feb 6, 2015)

Seriously you can make it through the smoking season on a couple of cases?


----------



## dannylang (Feb 6, 2015)

ice tea or water for me.

dannylang


----------



## mikewin (Feb 7, 2015)

Shock Top Raspberry Wheat if I'm in the beer mood, but I usually prefer Captain & Coke..:sausage:


----------



## rpcookin (Feb 7, 2015)

shaggy91954 said:


> Seriously you can make it through the smoking season on a couple of cases?


I'll be going to Denver several times during the summer to play golf, so I make them beer runs too.


----------



## ajbert (Feb 7, 2015)

If I'm paying, Keystone Light.  If someone else is paying, whatever they bring.

I stopped being a beer snob about the time I got back from Iraq.  After being in the Navy for 26 years and 11 deployments you tend to just appreciate beer...period.


----------



## gravey (Feb 7, 2015)

When I have it - Boulevard Wheat. When I don't? Whatever's around. As long as it's not Bud Light or Busch anything - I'm good!


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 7, 2015)

I generally sip the hard stuff neat or on the rocks when I drink, preferring scotch, anejo, bourbon, and vodka in that order.  I also have access to great free red wine that keeps our cork caddy growing.    

We do keep beers on hand when smoking pulled pork/beef, burgers, chicken, ribs, and steaks   My wife and I are Blue Moon fans, with an orange quarter squeezed in it.  Once it gets warm their Summer Honey Wheat with an orange quarter is our favorite, served in a frosty thick glass mug pulled out of the freezer.  Mmmmm, adult soda pop.  BM retired our favorite in 2013 and replaced it with some Agave crap beer.  I sent them an e-mail and told them we switched to Leinenkugel's Orange Shandy.  Evidently others did too because they brought back the Summer Honey Wheat in 2014 and made everything right again in our beer world.


----------



## reinhard (Feb 7, 2015)

Dark beer for me.  Killians,Moose Druel, or Blue Moon beers.  Bud Light is good also at times.  Reinhard


----------



## jwg299 (Feb 7, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill have to try those!


----------



## trailsend (Feb 7, 2015)

Any kind as long as it is good and COLD!


----------



## venture (Feb 7, 2015)

My favorite is whatever is in your cooler when I come to visit.

Naturally I will bring a bottle of wine for your prettier half!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chewmeister (Feb 8, 2015)

After spending most of my life in Wisconsin, I developed an appreciation for Leinenkugel's beers. Summer time fave is their Summer Shandy, winter is their Sunset wheat and some of their other seasonal brews. Around the holiday season though, Troegs Mad Elf hits the spot, but at $55 a case, you drink it real slow.


----------



## lavinagarza755 (Feb 8, 2015)

Depends on the weather. I like something light and refreshing one a hot day (Bud, Coors) but other times I like things like Newcastle. Shocktop is really good too.

_______________________________

Gold IRA Rollover


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 8, 2015)

AJBert said:


> If I'm paying, Keystone Light.  If someone else is paying, whatever they bring.
> 
> I stopped being a beer snob about the time I got back from Iraq.  After being in the Navy for 26 years and 11 deployments you tend to just appreciate beer...period.


AJB, Ditto on that statement ! Any beer  COLD!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 8, 2015)

As Bubba J would say when Jeff asked him.....   "AN OPEN ONE"


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 8, 2015)

Home brew. Currently a Porter. Next up a Eastside Dunkel. Weizen and Irish Red in fermenters. Bock is the on deck brew for this weekend.


----------



## van holton (Feb 9, 2015)

COLD!!!


----------



## aceoky (Feb 10, 2015)

Guinness, Michelob Amber Bock, Shiner Bock, Heineken , MGD, Miller High Life, Rolling Rock are a few I like to enjoy for a smoking session


----------



## jcollins (Feb 10, 2015)

highlife.jpg



__ jcollins
__ Feb 10, 2015


















sam.jpg



__ jcollins
__ Feb 10, 2015


----------



## smokin218r (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## jpr46815 (Feb 10, 2015)

Dragon's Milk is my choice of beer now but if I drank it during a smoke I would probably be passed out after three (It's strong and I don't drink much).  Plus it's expensive at $16 for a 4 pack.


----------



## trabba (Feb 10, 2015)

I tend to usually have Coors Light on hand as my go to. I also enjoy most of the Leinenkugel varieties as well...Summer Shandy on a hot summer day by the smoker is easily my favorite though.


----------



## tc fish bum (Feb 13, 2015)

when its cold out a nice dark porter hits the spot, when its hot out " lots" of really cold anything seems to work around my parts. everyone just shows up with beer and it all goes into the ice so you never know what brand your gonna get next.  .free beer is the best brand ever!!!!


----------



## billet74 (Feb 13, 2015)

The best beer is an open one!


----------



## b-one (Feb 13, 2015)

I just stick to a can of Coke.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 13, 2015)

Yuengling for me, doesnt matter if I am smoking or nor.


----------



## thomas phillips (Feb 15, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Click to enlarge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the Perfect Trifecta there. Like!!!!


----------



## fishkiller41 (Feb 15, 2015)

"HURRICANE HIGH GRAVITY CATEGORY 5"

Made by Anheuser-Busch.

It's loaded with Hops, really strong,(8.1%) 16.2 "proof" and it tastes like BEER,not for the light beer drinkers or any pussified pilsner drinkers.

Drink it COLD because it will get hard to swallow if U allow it to get warm.

U must be a CERTIFIED card carrying "MAN" to drink it on a reg. basis,like I do.

Goes great with even the spiciest,strongest flavors you can achieve on your smoker or grill.

It's a beer that can stand up to any food!

Try it,you'll love it too..

                                              Jeff

PS: How the hell do I get rid of this "NOTIFY ME WHEN SOMEONE POSTS " deal...

If I wanna know,I'll come back and look.

Un-checking the box every damn time suxx!!

Never mind... I figgered it out... I hit the drop menu and hit DON'T SUBSCRIBE...


----------



## bigd3077 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have to say, when I go fishing I can drink gallons of bud light (gods golden nectar) but I have been enjoying craft beers while smoking. I love sweetwater brewing tackle box, nice variety of beer.


----------



## aceoky (Feb 24, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Yuengling for me, doesnt matter if I am smoking or nor.


Another good one- I forgot to mention have not seen it lately around here....


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 24, 2015)

No Beer here... I'm a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  man.


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2015)

Coffee and Ice Tea

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 25, 2015)

Used to be beer and rum & water.  Since I quit drinking, its Beck's nearbeer--made by Beck Brewing in Germany.  Can't tell it from their real beer, its that good.

Gary


----------



## sota d (Feb 25, 2015)

It is constantly evolving, but right now I'm in the Mich Ultra phase.


----------



## sota d (Feb 25, 2015)

Cool thread by the way. Sure to get a ton of replies.


----------



## arlis (Feb 25, 2015)

My normal is Miller Lite, Devil's Backbone, or Shock Top.  If friends are coming over and bring beer I'll drink anything that is free lol.


----------



## pit of despair (Feb 25, 2015)

Cold Icehouse for me!


----------



## ibbones (Feb 26, 2015)

Smoked two cabbages last night with a couple of St. Arnold's Elissa IPA.  Both were good.


----------



## bigred77 (Feb 28, 2015)

My two favorite kinds of beer are Cold & Free


----------



## bigred77 (Feb 28, 2015)

But my go-to for a good day of smoking is Coors Original in the shorty bottles

Currently have on hand some Shiner Bock, Shiner Birthday beer, St Arnolds stout, Samuel Adams, Fireman's 4, New Belgium Portage, a growler of Avery's Maharaja, and a couple of different growlers from Save the World Brewery (a local brewery here in town), ohh and of course some Coors products all ready to go


----------



## jwg299 (Mar 1, 2015)

A friend from high school has started making his own craft beer and I'm trying them now.













10968582_844128162315090_1002737743558596641_n.jpg



__ jwg299
__ Mar 1, 2015


----------



## bigred77 (Mar 1, 2015)

Really like that name and label


----------

